# Dead.Space.2.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## Chanser (Jan 21, 2011)

Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂþ
ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß ÛÜÜ ßßßßßßßß
±²ÛÛÛÛßßÛÛÜÂÂ°±ÛÛÛÛßßÛÛÛÜ ²±ÛÛÛßßÛÛÛßßÛÛÜ ±²ÛÛÛßßÛÛÜÞÛÂÂ±²ÛÛÛßßÛÛÜ ÛÛÛÜÂÂÂÂÜÛÜ
²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂ±²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÛÞÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ Þ²ÛÛÝÂÂ²ÛÛ
²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ±ÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÛÞÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂÞ²ÛÛÝÂÂÞÛÛÝ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛ ÞÛÛÝÞÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ßÛÛÛÂÂÛÛß
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ²ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂßÂÂÛÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛßÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÛÛÛßÛ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ²ÛÛÛÛÂÂßßßÞÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÜÛÛÛÂÂÞÛÜ
ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÂÂÂÂ ÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÞÛÂÂÛÛÛ ²ÛÛÛÝÂÂÛÛ²
ßÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛß ßÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛÛ ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂ ÜÜÜÜÛÛß ÛÛÛÛÛÂÂÛÛÛÛÛÜÜÛÛÛÞÛÜÜÛÛÛ Þ²ÛÛÛ ßÛß
ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ ßÛÛßßÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂ ²ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ß²ß
ÂÂÂÂ ß þÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜþ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDead Space 2 (c) EA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ±ÜÜÜÜÜ

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: Region FreeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Languages: English
ÂÂÂÂÜÂÂÂÂSizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ : 2 DVDsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGenreÂÂÂÂ: Action/ShooterÂÂÂÂþ
ÂÂ þÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : January 2011ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÜ
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ°ÜÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ þ

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂß
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ÂÂ
ÂÂEngineer Isaac Clarke returns in Dead Space 2 for another blood-curdling 
ÂÂadventure in the sequel to the critically acclaimed Dead Space. After waking 
ÂÂfrom a coma on a massive space city known as "The Sprawl", the lone survivor 
ÂÂof a horrific alien infestation finds himself confronting a catastrophic new 
ÂÂnightmare. Battling dementia, hunted by the government, and haunted by
ÂÂvisions of his dead girlfriend, Isaac will do whatever it takes to save 
ÂÂhimself and dominate the gruesome onslaught.



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂ


ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂþ
ÂÂ þÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Ü
ÜÜÜ²ÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ°ÜÜÜÜÜÜ
ÂÂÂÂ ÜÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ þÜ bmx!
```




*Region-Free*
Filename: cpx-ds2a / cpx-ds2b
Size: 144 x 100MB


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well that was a bit ahead of schedule.

I have no idea yet if this is AP25 much less wave 10 (and so the dash update from earlier this week) but the doubt the latter. I will certainly post back or edit as stuff comes to light.


As for the game itself I guess this series will be another "classic" I miss out on. This being said it is only about this time next month that new games start coming out again (mainly looking forward to bulletstorm) so that might change.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 21, 2011)

I've heard that this game is possibly the scariest thing since Amnesia...


Dear lord, what have you brought to us?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 24, 2011)

gotta admit; thats one sexy cover 

...leeching as we speak.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 24, 2011)

Runs fine without AP2.5 patch.

But it could indeed be AP2.5-capable and be updated for AP2.5 detection later (i.e. like Black Ops).

Great game by the way.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 25, 2011)

^ of course, MW2 got an AP2.5 detection update, but i doubt this game will be so popular online/Live etc 

tried it, great stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stopped though, playing through the first again lol 

also for those who have in mind i recommend watching the prequel if you want to have any sense of what's going on (can be easily found anywhere, google is your friend)


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Dead.Space.2.PAL.MULTi2.XBOX360-DNL* hit at some point today, uncut probably just refers it having German in the game and it being the uncut version (German games are often censored quite harshly).


----------

